# Installing FreeBSD 9.1 into a newly created gmirror



## dvl@ (Jan 29, 2013)

I just upgraded my previously posted steps for installing FreeBSD 9.1 directly into a newly created gmirror.

The new procedure works well if you want to align your partitions.  And should work even if the drives have different sector sizes.

One thing that annoys me is having to drop into the Live CD at the end to update /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## frijsdijk (Jan 31, 2013)

Have you noticed as well that gmirror keeps rebuilding the set after each reboot? I still can't put a finger on it how exactly, but it seems that only if I shutdown to single user mode, and then reboot, it will be OK after a reboot. But if I 'reboot' from multi user mode, it reboots and always finds the mirror dirty and starts rebuilding.

Last two lines of dmesg after rebooting:


```
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/gm0 launched (1/2).
GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: rebuilding provider ada0.
```


----------



## dvl@ (Jan 31, 2013)

I just checked:


```
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/gm0 launched (2/2).
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mirror/gm0s1a [rw]...
```

I take it you followed the same procedure as I did?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2013)

frijsdijk said:
			
		

> Have you noticed as well that gmirror keeps rebuilding the set after each reboot? I still can't put a finger on it how exactly, but it seems that only if I shutdown to single user mode, and then reboot, it will be OK after a reboot. But if I 'reboot' from multi user mode, it reboots and always finds the mirror dirty and starts rebuilding.
> 
> Last two lines of dmesg after rebooting:
> 
> ...



Please use shutdown -r now rather than reboot(8).  That gives services a chance to shut down cleanly.  Probably not causing the problem you are having with gmirror(8), though.


----------



## dvl@ (Jan 31, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please use shutdown -r now rather than reboot(8).  That gives services a chance to shut down cleanly.  Probably not causing the problem you are having with gmirror(8), though.



I have updated the caption on that photo.


----------



## dvl@ (Jan 31, 2013)

Some time ago, I was told reboot was the same as shutdown.  I disputed that at the time.  I see my memory fails me... I won't forget this time.

FWIW, I rarely use reboot.


----------



## ejr2122 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just saw your photos of the process and I must say, good work and I am releived to know that I'm not the only one playing with FreeBSD in a basement.


----------



## dvl@ (Feb 3, 2013)

It's the only place I can set up a big table for assembling the servers.  The 'rack' (shelves) is also down there.


----------

